

OKCupid adds targeted privacy options - djacobs
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2011/01/okcupid_adds_privacy_feature_t.html

======
djacobs
Interesting because it does make it harder for a curious straight friend to
find out that you're gay, but it's still not impossible. If you're that
concerned about it, I don't think OKCupid is really the route to go.

If you're not so concerned about it but would rather not be out to the world,
this could be a good means for that.

